# Sorry I have not been around



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Dear all,
Sorry for not being around in my usual capacity lately.
A few weeks ago we were told that my FIL has terminal lung cancer.
Since then, we have also found out that he has secondary bone cancer.
We don't know how long he has got - the drs can only 'guesstimate' at this moment in time. He is having chemo, and is taking a cocktail of drugs, and at some point will have radiotherapy.
MIL has gone to pieces - although with support she is managing a little better now. DH is a wreck (but ok if that makes sense) - whilst all of this has been going on his step mum has also been battling cancer, and we have been having a dreadful time from his DD (the first 'D' stands for Diabolical)!
My job may be at risk and I am facing a knee replacement early next year - which is nothing in the big scheme of things as it isn't life threatening - but it is debilitating as I struggle to walk - oh yeah and my motorbike broke down big time a few weeks ago and the lady I car share with to and from work has been off sick for weeks so in effect its made my working week a lot longer with 12 hour days out of the house!
I have been dipping in and out of here to read as and when I can, but have only managed to get the time to log on properly tonight. There are never enough hours in the day at the moment...
Aside from all of that I am ok, if a little frazzled and exhausted at the mo.
Love to all
Emcee xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh no Emcee - sorry to hear about all of that. It never rains but it pours eh? Know that I'll be thinking of you and sending prayers your way.
Bernie x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Emcee,

Newbie here!  

So sorry to hear of the tough times you've been experiencing  
Hope things improved soon

Tamsin
x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Emcee

I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news, just wanted to send you lots and lots of         i really hope your ok  

I don't have any words to make things seem easier but we are all here for you any time  

Lots of love
Florie x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Emcee (Lambsie!) my friend   I'm so sorry you are having such an awful time


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG Emcee, what a difficult time for you! Know where to find me old friend, always here for you. Jq


----------

